# Maxima-Rack & Pinion Question



## Bobbarella (Sep 29, 2005)

'93 Nissan Maxima...Has anyone ever heard of Rack & Pinion Seals blowing out several times when replacing the Rack & Pinion? It has a new "rebuilt" pump, new high pressure hose & new Rack & Pinion x 2 Plus seals x 2. Nissan dealsership has had vehicle for 4.5 months and can't seem to figure out the problem. Please help.

Bobbi :jawdrop:


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Call the Nissan Tech help line. The number is in your Manual or you can get the number from a dealer States Side or if you can`t find it, I`ll look it up for ya. Let me know, I have used it, and although they prefer to talk only to the dealers but because of your location, I`m sure they would help you. Sometimes it will take a day or two but they will get back to you.


----------

